# Cigar Box Pics



## mccolm323 (Oct 16, 2012)

Alright guys,

I couldn't find the original post I had seen so this might be moved BUT if not I had ggcadc who has become my cigar smoking buddy over tonight and I showed him some boxes I had. The first one is a older Henry Clay great smokes, 2nd is a Corona Suprema just ok and last but not least is my Cohiba box that was a full sampler from Cuba (a special gift!). Great looking boxes! The art on the Clay is dyno-mite, the Suprema is just classy but the Cohiba is special! It is full glass/ wood with a metal latch and "wrapper house" where bits of the wrappers are stored for smell. It also had/has the import/export sticker and has a burn stamp on the bottom. You can still smell a hint of them. Well hope you guys enjoy the pics!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

I am rather fond of cigar boxes myself, I have several on the living room coffee table that have been re-purposed for random storage and decorative use 

Do yourself a favor and do a Puff thread search or Google "Glass top Cohibas" though. You've got a rather infamous box right there!


----------



## hawesg (Jun 9, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> I am rather fond of cigar boxes myself, I have several on the living room coffee table that have been re-purposed for random storage and decorative use
> 
> Do yourself a favor and do a Puff thread search or Google "Glass top Cohibas" though. You've got a rather infamous box right there!


 I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

hawesg said:


> I was thinking the same thing...


Oh stop, it's a special limited exclusive regional edition!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I wanted a 10 count glass top Cohiba box for a travel humi. Good conversation piece.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

They are trying to tell you that it is a fake.. Cohiba never made a glass top box. Sorry to be blunt, but I would rather just tell you then leave you thinking you had sometime that you didn't.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> They are trying to tell you that it is a fake.. Cohiba never made a glass top box. Sorry to be blunt, but I would rather just tell you then leave you thinking you had sometime that you didn't.


U mean its not the "special limited exclusive regional edition" that I thought it was?
Is this the right section for this or perhaps bc it's fake it's ok? LoL

Just bustin chops. Sorry bro, not genuine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> They are trying to tell you that it is a fake.. Cohiba never made a glass top box. Sorry to be blunt, but I would rather just tell you then leave you thinking you had sometime that you didn't.


Sure it's fake, the glass top box is still neat though! Like Matt said, it's a conversation piece.

Back to the OP, I'm curious, how did they smoke?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

That "cohiba" box is still a VERY cool box though.........

I'm sure there are some people on here that would actually give decent money for it.


----------



## jessehung (Jun 6, 2013)

Cigar Cuban Fake or Real


----------

